

Startups can teach NASA to budget: pick decision criteria, then spend $billions - slapshot
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/air_space/4335662.html

======
marze
Ares I or 70 SpaceXs? Kind of sums it up...

NASA should focus on missions and leave Earth to orbit transport to the
private sector.

"As an example, SpaceX was built from scratch and has developed two launch
systems (the Falcon 9 is currently scheduled for its first flight in February
of next year) and a pressurized crew-and-cargo return capsule for less money
than the Ares I-X flight test alone. For what NASA proposes to spend on Ares I
itself, (forget about the heavy-lifter and the Orion crew module), it could
form seventy SpaceXs."

